# VBT's



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I shot a 6-point last week. Let the meat soak on ice for about 5 days. Here's one of the backstrap's turned into VBT's or Deer Roll up's.
1 Backstrap
1 bottle Zesty Italian Dressing
1 bottle Fat Tire beer or fav beer
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1/4 cup Worchester Sauce
3 tablespoons minced garlic
4 fresh basil leaves
1 brick cream cheese
6 tablespoons diced jalepeno's(jar variety)
3 tablespoon's pimento's
1 pack bacon
Fav Hot sauce to your taste

Slice backstrap into 1/2-3/4 inch pieces. Lightly pound until you have a better surface area for stuffing. Mix ID,Soy,Worct,Beer,garlic, and basil together.Pour over meat in a ziplock bag.Place in fridge and let marinate overnight if possible. Mix cream cheese,jalepeno's,pimento's together. Add hot sauce to taste,I use Siricha normally. Place a spoonfull onto each piece of meat. Fold and wrap with bacon. Secure with a toothpick.Grill or smoke at 325ish till bacon is done.. enjoy!! You can experiment with different marinades and cream cheese mixture's to your taste profile.


----------

